# FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (334mm)



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

Just an FYI. I don't work for them nor do I endorse them. 
http://www.autotech.com/brakesys.htm#r32


_Quote, originally posted by *Autotech Website* »_








* $1495 with standard rotors. $1595 for cross drilled rotors.*
Here's the biggest OEM brakes you can put on an A4 to date...from the limited edition R32 Golf. A whopping 13.15 inches (334mm) in diameter and a full 32mm (1.26") wide, the R32 rotors feature 2-piece, isolated hat and disc construction and directional internal vanes for maximum temperature stability and reduced fade. The calipers are two-piston, floating type calipers, painted R32 blue by the factory. They clamp down on absolutely huge pads, providing eye-popping brake performance. Due to the size of this setup, 18-inch or larger wheels are recommended for proper fit. We have found that some 17-inch wheels will also fit, but with very limited clearance, and are therefore not suggested. Kit will fit 1999-2003 Golf 4, Jetta 4, and New Beetle models with 1.8T or VR6 engines. 




_Modified by eggroller at 2:58 PM 5-14-2003_


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (eggroller)*

holy crap those things are monsters







. sad part is youll stop on a dime but with a 18" wheel youll either spin through third or have a 2.0l 4cyl slug.


----------



## squigglyT (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (Benbuilt4u)*

Them is perty... I'd hate to put them on and get them dirty..


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_...but with a 18" wheel you'll either spin through third...
 Some people like me don't have 400 whp goals like you do!




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (eggroller)*

Yummy. Hopefully, ECS will think about using these calipers
with their 2-piece 12.3" kit. Then I could keep my 17" wheels.


----------



## GTIVR6RACER4EVER (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (DasRaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasRaven* »_Yummy. Hopefully, ECS will think about using these calipers
with their 2-piece 12.3" kit. Then I could keep my 17" wheels.

I want to use 16's...time will tell


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (eggroller)*

24lb rotors...


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (Electron Man)*

They have the rears too!!








That is what I am interested in, vented rear discs. Hopefully ECS will jump on those rear calipers as well for their Stage I kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_They have the rears too!!
http://www.autotech.com/698404k1.gif 
That is what I am interested in, vented rear discs. Hopefully ECS will jump on those rear calipers as well for their Stage I kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Doesn't ECS already carry the 10.1" vented rear kit for about the same price shown here?


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (DasRaven)*

Yes but their Stage 1 kit does not use vented rotors.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_They have the rears too!!








That is what I am interested in, vented rear discs. Hopefully ECS will jump on those rear calipers as well for their Stage I kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Eurospec has had this already. same thing with vented 11in. rears. had it on my car for 6 months and love it.


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (evilpat)*









Their(ECS) stage one is also bigger @ 12.1 inches and two-piece.
I'd consider that a significant upgrade from the OEM 10.1 one-piece
vented rotor.
But it is all semantics anyway, so whatever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (DasRaven)*

Check out my new post (in my signature) about MK4 Brakes.
Please help me get the information right! Thanks.


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (eggroller)*

nice since its oem, but id rather have something with 4 pistons for 1400. my $.02


----------



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (Electron Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electron Man* »_24lb rotors...









More weight = more matter = more heat capacity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (stealthx32)*

r32 has different master cylinder ... remember racerx discussion of matching caliper displaced volume & master cylinder displaced volume?


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (eggroller)*

For $1500-1600 there are better and lighter options. I guess for those on that oem trend its alright. I just as well have 4 piston calipers, SS lines and light weight alum hat rotors for that amount of money or close to it.


----------



## BatiGol (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (02GTI-VR6)*

exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: FYI: Autotech has a R32 brake conversion for MK4 (kwokTTQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwokTTQ* »_r32 has different master cylinder ... remember racerx discussion of matching caliper displaced volume & master cylinder displaced volume?

Sorry to take this thread from dead but what about matching caliper displaced volume & master cylinder displaced volume including brake pedal travel? is it the stock 1.8T master cylinder the same as the MK4 R32?


----------

